

Ask HN: Is it even possible? Es6 shim arrow function - Sakes

Probably going to get let me google that for you but with my current understanding of JS I don&#x27;t even understand how it would be possible to introduce arrow functions via a shim. If it is possible how? If not what will your requirements of browser adoption be before using them?
======
uptown
StackOverflow is probably a better source of this type of information.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28029523/es6-arrow-
funct...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28029523/es6-arrow-function-
lexical-this-in-v8)

